# Transport Help needed Brunswick GA - Contocook NH Senior dog from kill shelter



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi, I am crossposting this e-mail.
I am not the contact. Please contact Martha if you can help.

CONTACT: Martha Chandler ~ [email protected] (,com)*
*please use email as primary form of communication
I respond to all offers within 24 hours
Phone: 330.634.3377





!Another Senior is heading HOME!

Sunday/Monday ~ December 26/27, 2010

OR

Saturday/Sunday ~ January 1/2, 2011

(please advise which date in your offer)

Brunswick, GA ~ Contocook, NH

Nikita (F/~9y)












!!Crossposting is greatly appreciated ~ please do NOT post on Craigslist!!

+++NO OTHER PASSENGERS WILL BE ADDED ~ THIS TRANSPORT+++

*Passenger info below*


All legs are F~L~E~X~I~B~L~E! If you have a better routing suggestion, please let me know! If you can only do a PARTIAL leg, please offer and I will see if I can accommodate it! 10 minutes added to each leg for transfer and potty breaks. All legs will be monitored.


Due to the large number of Yahoo Groups I belong to and the amount of email generated on those groups, it is impossible for me to keep up with all of the email. I'd hate to miss your offer to help, so please EMAIL ME DIRECTLY AT THE EMAIL BELOW if you are able to assist. DO NOT RESPOND TO THE LIST or I may never see your offer to help!


If you would like to volunteer only as BACKUP if the leg doesn't fill, please indicate clearly on the email that you are volunteering only for BACKUP. We also appreciate offers for BACKUP if a leg is filled should an emergency occur.


!!THANK YOU!!


Please return leg being offered along with the following information to the transport coordinator (changes only if you have driven for me previously):
Martha Chandler ~ [email protected] (,com)*
*please use email as primary form of communication
I respond to all offers within 24 hours
Phone: 330.634.3377

NAME:
PRIMARY EMAIL:
ADDRESS:
HOME CITY/STATE:
HOME PHONE:
CELL PHONE:
VEHICLE COLOR/MAKE/MODEL:
EMERGENCY CONTACT (NAME/PHONE NUMBER):
REFERENCES (i.e. VET/RESCUE/PERSONAL/PREVIOUS COORDINATOR, ETC):
PREFERRED MEETING PLACE:


==================================================


Passenger: Nikita
Breed: GSP Mix
Age: ~9 yrs
Gender: Female
Size/Weight: ~35 lbs
Spayed/Neutered: Yes
General temperament: Very active, can be dominant with small dogs
Any Special Needs: None known
Items Provided: Vet records, leash, collar and Health Certificate (must have HC to cross state lines) 
Crate: Mandatory, will be provided
Reason for transport: Kill facility to rescue
Vaccines: UTD (must be up to date)

Sending Facility:
Humane Society of South Coastal Georgia
DJ ~ [email protected] (.com)
Brunswick, GA
614.593.5430
http://www.adoptpetsnow.com/

Receiving Adopter (home visit completed):
Matt ~ [email protected] (.com)
Contoocook, NJ
317.730.3331
c/o GSP Rescue New England
Celeste ~ [email protected] (.com)
Wakefield, RI
888.450.2519/401.789.2901/401.788.4225
www.gsprescuene.org


=====================================================


Sunday December 26:
Leg 1: Brunswick, GA ~ Savannah, GA (I95)
69 miles ~ 1 h 05 min
7:00 am ~ 8:05 am
Filled by sender ~ thanks!

Leg 2: Savannah, GA ~ Walterboro, SC (I95)
71 miles ~ 1 h 05 min
8:15 am ~ 9:20 am
NEEDED

Leg 3: Walterboro, SC ~ Columbia, SC (I95/I26)
92 miles ~ 1 h 30 min
9:30 am ~ 11:00 am
NEEDED

Leg 4: Columbia, SC ~ Charlotte, NC (I77)
94 miles ~ 1 h 30 min
11:10 am ~ 12:40 pm
NEEDED

Leg 5: Charlotte, NC ~ Elkin, NC (I77)
76 miles ~ 1 h 20 min
12:50 am ~ 2:10 am
NEEDED

Leg 6: Elkin, NC ~ Pulaski, VA (I77/I81)
72 miles ~ 1 h 15 min
2:20 am ~ 3:35 am
NEEDED

Leg 7: Pulaski, VA ~ Roanoke, VA (I81)
60 miles ~ 1 h 00 min
3:45 am ~ 4:45 am
NEEDED

Leg 8: Roanoke, VA ~ Staunton, VA (I81)
88 miles ~ 1 h 30 min
4:55 am ~ 6:25 pm
NEEDED

Leg 9: Staunton, VA ~ Strasburg, VA (I81)
79 miles ~ 1 h 25 min
6:35 pm ~ 8:00 pm
NEEDED

**Overnight NEEDED in Strasburg, VA area**

Monday December 27:
Leg 10: Strasburg, VA ~ Hagerstown, MD (I81)
63 miles ~ 1 h 00 min
7:00 am ~ 8:00 am
NEEDED

Leg 11: Hagerstown, MD ~ Harrisburg, PA (I81)
77 miles ~ 1 h 25 min
8:10 am ~ 9:25 am
NEEDED

Leg 12: Harrisburg, PA ~ Allentown, PA (I78)
82 miles ~ 1 h 30 min
9:35 am ~ 11:05 am
NEEDED

Leg 13: Allentown, PA ~ Morristown, NJ (I78/I287)
71 miles ~ 1 h 20 min
11:15 am ~ 12:35 pm
NEEDED

Leg 14: Morristown, NJ ~ Newburgh, NY (I287/I87)
67 miles ~ 1 h 05 min
12:45 pm ~ 1:50 pm
NEEDED

Leg 15: Newburgh, NY ~ Waterbury, CT (I84)
68 miles ~ 1 h 05 min
2:00 pm ~ 3:05 pm
NEEDED

Leg 16: Waterbury, CT ~ Mashapaug, CT (last exit in CT) (I84)
67 miles ~ 1 h 05 min
3:15 pm ~ 4:20 pm
NEEDED

FOLLOWING LEGS FILLED/MONITORED BY GSP RESCUE NEW ENGLAND

Leg 17: Mashapaug, CT ~ Lowell, MA (I84/I90/I495)
71 miles ~ 1 h 15 min
4:30 pm ~ 5:45 pm
NEEDED

Leg 18: Lowell, MA ~ Contoocook, NH (I93/I89)
60 miles ~ 1 h 00 min
5:55 pm ~ 6:55 pm
Filled by Matt ~ thanks!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Ahh.. I would do it but I'll be home that day  I could easily take her from Savannah to SC if I was going to be at school but I won't be back until late that night.


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Maybe consider getting in touch with the transport coordinator incase they have to change the date.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll send her an email and see if I can help at all.


----------

